# Pancakes vs Waffles



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Waffles for the win!


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Waffles


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

I hate them both. I hate breakfast food in general.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I am not sorry


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I like both. But maybe I like pancakes just a smiiiiidge more.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

cheap greasy waffles from waffle house are the best


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Red Mange said:


> cheap greasy waffles from waffle house are the best


Thats not fair, cheap waffles are amazing, but cheap pancakes are terrible!


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Simpson17866 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


:laughing: I want a panffle now. It sounds wonderful


----------



## MindBlaze (Mar 17, 2017)

100% pancakes. Waffles are *okay* but pancakes... pancakes are beautiful creations of Christ himself.


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Pancakes for the win. They are softer, and fluffier.

Waffles are good for those square niches that catch the syrup, but pancakes are more comforting.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Definitely pancakes. Had to think about it for a sec, because Belgium waffles. But I'd still take fluffy pancakes over them.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't like waffles that much. I only eat them cold in the function of eatin a cookie. I forgot it was possible to eat hot waffles. You'll never guess my country of origin. I like the smell of it when i'm outside. They're delicious when you buy them on the streets. I like pancakes more, but i'm not really into desserts anymore. I probably associate everything with unhealthiness and it's often way too sweat, cold and i don't like being bloated).


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Waffles, because they can get extra crispy, so they are just the right texture when they've absorbed the syrup :tongue:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of either (although I'll definitely eat them), but I suppose I prefer pancakes.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I would say waffles, although both are good.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

Pancakes or BUST!!
They're just so fluffy and soft and soft and fluffy......

The only waffles I like are either homemade fresh ones or Belgian waffles.
Admittedly those are great.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like them both. Depends on my mood (sometimes even my whim).


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I like both but I can eat waffle on its own without any syrup/butter/jam.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I vote for breakfast food. ALL OF IT. I have so much trouble when I go to iHop. I don't even use syrup.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I usually don't eat breakfast. But I like them both. :kitteh: However, I prefer pancakes slightly more because they are soft and are a 'cake'. :kitteh: Makes me picture a cake while I'm eating one. :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

PaladinRoland said:


> I usually don't eat breakfast. But I like them both. :kitteh: However, I prefer pancakes slightly more because they are soft and are a 'cake'. :kitteh: Makes me picture a cake while I'm eating one. :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:


WHAT? Breakfast, this? You are killing me right now.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Pancakes, but not like those thick unappetizing pancakes (in that case I'd probably take a waffle). 

If we are talking quality, thin, Swedish style pancakes, however, I'm all in


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Love the crispiness of Waffles
Pancakes are a lil too soft for my liking


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't care yo. I'd eat this:










Source: Wafflecakes - The pancake / waffle hybrid | DudeFoods.com


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

we don't eat waffles here so i voted pancakes, AND with dulce de leche!


----------



## Navvy Jay (Mar 21, 2017)

Never eat either but if I did I'd prefer a crunch


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I used to dislike pancakes.... but I like them now when made a few particular ways.
However, even bad waffles are good, much like bad pizza. So waffles win!

I don't do maple syrup on either though...fresh fruit and maybe whipped cream...mmmm....


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Waffles of course. But they have to be crispy. I love how the maple syrup gets stuck in the holes. They are best topped with whipping cream, maple syrup, strawberries and icing sugar!


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

both are delicious - i love both belgian waffles and chocolate chip pancakes. However, waffles have an edge simply because of the texture


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Pancakes, but not American, they're too sweet. Thin, like the French crepes.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I love both!! But I tend to pick pancakes over waffles...


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Both but if I had to choose:

Pancakes > Waffles.

When a waffle becomes dry, it becomes harder than a pancake and tastes like cardboard.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

French Toast


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Pancakes. Don't understand why people like waffles.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Pancakes.

My mom ruined waffles for me. She makes them so crispy, I feel like I'm eating rusk more than waffles. :dry:


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Pancakes! It's nice with eggs and sausages as a big breakfast. Also nice with strawberries, cream and ice-cream.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

Waffles


----------

